# electric paint sprayer



## roadrash (15 Jul 2019)

me son has just bought a house that needs painting all through, for emulsion on the walls ive been looking at electric paint sprayers,but I have never used on , has anyone tried one , @screenman do they give a good finish, i know it will also depend on prep work, which is best out of these two types ,

both electric one is just gun and bottle..
..https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wagner-W...731781&hash=item5460f19946:g:FA0AAOSwzf9bYqvz

the other uses a hosehttps://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Paint-Sprayer-Gun-Indoor-Walls-Fast-Easy-Outdoor-Fence-Painting-800W/392306979282?epid=16031184074&hash=item5b575171d2:g:O9MAAOSwAi1c9Aa~

any help appreciated
..


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2019)

Ne ver used one,but don't you have to cover up windows doors skirting fireplace etc with paper and tape.Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Jul 2019)

Sounds a lot of work masking off the woodwork compared to a roller- unless you're just spraying everything white then give the woodwork a coat of gloss/satin finish?


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2019)

a lot of the rooms just need the door /frame , window sill, light switch and plug socket masking, him and his wife will do the masking so makes no difference to me


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Jul 2019)

Can you use the paint straight from the can? Not sure if you average emulsion is 90 DIN-sec or thicker. 
If you have to thin it then you'll just end up needing more coats to achieve a satisfactory finish.
The second, more powerful one seems a better bet (only had a very brief look at each) with a bigger paint capacity.
These things seem best suited to thin coatings like fence treatment.
I'll stick with a brush & roller.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jul 2019)

I can't help noting that I have never seen spray painting used for domestic (or commercial) decorating. And even where spraying is the norm - cars, bike frames, kitchen cabinets etc - compressed air sprayers are used.

Now I must concede I've not used an electric sprayer so it just might be an undiscovered wonder, but still ...

That said, I bought a cheap pump up sprayer for creosoting the fence, and despite serious doubts, it was actually very good, and a lot less hassle than the distemper brush. It still went everywhere though


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2019)

Go and hire a decent one from a hire shop, airless is the only way to go for emulsion paint, those one's you are looking at are toys in my humble. !2 inch roller and a paint scuttle is my preferred way of decorating. If doing large area's do not mess with a 9 inch, waste of time and never such a good finish.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> me son has just bought a house that needs painting all through, for emulsion on the walls ive been looking at electric paint sprayers,but I have never used on , has anyone tried one , @screenman do they give a good finish, i know it will also depend on prep work, which is best out of these two types ,
> 
> both electric one is just gun and bottle..
> ..https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wagner-W...731781&hash=item5460f19946:g:FA0AAOSwzf9bYqvz
> ...



The first one you can find on Amazon, read through the reviews and it says not good for emulsion, fine for decking etc. Same for the second one.


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2019)

Anybody remember Portaflek


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2019)

Learn from a master decorator


----------



## User6179 (15 Jul 2019)

Time using electric paint sprayer-20 minutes Time refilling electric paint sprayer- 3 hours 

I bought one once to paint a fence.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I can't help noting that I have never seen spray painting used for domestic (or commercial) decorating. And even where spraying is the norm - cars, bike frames, kitchen cabinets etc - compressed air sprayers are used.
> 
> Now I must concede I've not used an electric sprayer so it just might be an undiscovered wonder, but still ...
> 
> That said, I bought a cheap pump up sprayer for creosoting the fence, and despite serious doubts, it was actually very good, and a lot less hassle than the distemper brush. It still went everywhere though


They'll have moisture traps for removing the water from the air supply. Usually fewer parts to go wrong, whilst doing volume work. 

Electric would use an electric pump to feed the paint spray. Normally thinner paint than one run of a compressor required.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2019)

There are plenty of airless sprayers available for the job the op wants to do, unfortunately not at the price he wants to pay, which is why I suggested hiring.


----------



## kiwifruit (16 Jul 2019)

There's very few places that hire spraying machine now as people don't clean the machine correctly and block the nozzle and filter. If you can find somewhere go for something like a airless Graco.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jun 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I can't help noting that I have never seen spray painting used for domestic (or commercial) decorating. And even where spraying is the norm - cars, bike frames, kitchen cabinets etc - compressed air sprayers are used.
> 
> Now I must concede I've not used an electric sprayer so it just might be an undiscovered wonder, but still ...
> 
> That said, I bought a cheap pump up sprayer for creosoting the fence, and despite serious doubts, it was actually very good, and a lot less hassle than the distemper brush. It still went everywhere though



I might have been completely wrong on some of the above. I now understand that airless and HVLP (high volume low pressure" sprayers can be pukka kit used by pro's not just toys for amateurs. I'm going down a similar investigation for respraying my kitchen cabinets


----------



## kiwifruit (12 Jun 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I might have been completely wrong on some of the above. I now understand that airless and HVLP (high volume low pressure" sprayers can be pukka kit used by pro's not just toys for amateurs. I'm going down a similar investigation for respraying my kitchen cabinets


Have look at the Qtech HVLP machines, think they are as good as Graco.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jun 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> Have look at the Qtech HVLP machines, think they are as good as Graco.



Thanks - will have a look. I tend not to mind buying "pro" kit even if I am only going to use it now and again. I wouldn't mind something also suitable for spraying motorcycles / cars too


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jun 2020)

I bought one of the Wagner ones a few years ago for the fence. Never been out of the box, impulse buy thing. I'll be buying an HVLP one for doing small bits on the old Volvo & Capri though.
Housework, rollers and brushes, every time.


----------



## newts (12 Jun 2020)

I bought this in early April for £70, price has shot up a bit since then.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Detachable-Containers-Adjustable-Retractable-Universal/dp/B07GYLSL4T/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Tacklife+Paint+Sprayer&qid=1591988290&sr=8-3

Initially it was for fence panels.
You have to water down the Ronseal fencelife by around 30% to get the correct viscocity but 2 coats covered very well. 
20 x 5ft fence panels (one side) in under 3 1/2 hours for both coats including ceaning the gun out, well pleased. 
Next up was white Dulux satinwood on interior doors, weather good & low winds meant I could do it outside. rubbed over doors with scotchbrite & wpied over with a damp cloth. Dust sheet on the patio took care of minimal overspray. Approx 30% water dilution, sprayed 3 coats around 20 mins apart & they came out well. Not used indoors for emulsion yet but I'm sure we'll freshen up a room when autumn arrives.


----------



## kiwifruit (12 Jun 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Thanks - will have a look. I tend not to mind buying "pro" kit even if I am only going to use it now and again. I wouldn't mind something also suitable for spraying motorcycles / cars too


Word of advice after each job make sure you clean the machine and gun properly, if using for example oil base product e.g gloss, use white spirit to clean it out then put something like Pump Armour ( is a blue liquid) through, but leave some in the machine and gun so the paint doesn’t go hard in the machine. If don’t do that and paint goes hard it won’t be covered by there warranty.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2020)

forgot about this thread I didn't end up using a sprayer of any description in the end.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Learn from a master decorator



There is a reason my nickname at home is Mr Bean.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2020)

We used one, but it was a long time ago. Hopefully they have improved as it was rubbish. Paint kept getting blocked in the pipe and it was so much trouble to clean out than it was worth plus the paint went everywhere and we had to mask everything . Penny wise and pound foolish in our case. We never bothered again.


----------

